# Replacement Blinds



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey All,

I'm coming to the knowledge base again for some details. I've read plenty about making this mod but haven't yet coming across some hard facts. Why type of blinds did you use? Did they have to be custom ordered? What sources did you use for your blinds? As usual recommendations from experience are a huge help. Thanks again.

Twins Make 4


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have been contemplating the very same thing. My wife would like the Day/Night blinds. They do get a little pricey though. I will probably just end up putting regular roll up blinds in. They are pretty cheap at the Home Depot or similar (we don't have a Lowes,....yet!), and that way, when one of the kids break one, and we all know they will, it will be inexpensive to fix.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

In looking at new campers I've seen the day/night shades and many with just the standard cellular type shades too. For the most part we just raise the mini blinds during the day so its not a huge issue, and the curtains might cause problems with the cellular type shades (I know my mini blinds are tight now). Around the sink I would avoid anything but the pull down or mini-blinds. I swapped the rear bunk blinds with a standard pull down shade from Lowe's, the room darkening might have been better but its not a big deal. I know Camping World sells the Day/Night shades, prices are spendy though. You can also check with some of the on-line blind stores too.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

The only ones I've swapped out are the kids bunk-bed window blinds. We put in the very inexpensive (purchased at Fred Meyer) pull-down blackout shades. They installed very easily and roll up nicely into the valence cover. They have the following advantages:

1) Much quieter, my kids (2 and 4) roll around all night and kept wacking the blinds.

2) Tougher. The stock metal mini-blinds ended up bent and twisted due to the activities of the same previously mentioned kids.

3) Insulation. Just seems less drafty with the pull-down shade.

As for the rest of the trailer, I've thought that those "accordian style" semi-opaque shades would be nice, but haven't ponied up the bucks yet...

Chet.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I still use the standard mini blinds.

I have installed roller shades in the Queen slide...mostly because I'm always kicking them and waking everyone. (the pic below is also in the OLD GALLERY)

I purchased room darkening roller shades at our local home center, and had them trimmed to the right size. I bought the fancy looking ones with the scalloped edge. Now it's dark and quiet! (and looks nicer)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon

No problem with them binding? Is there enough clearence? I am going to do this mod as soon as spring hits.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You can have them cut a little larger than the window, so they overlap the sides and keep out the light.

I had to adjust the valances longer, but it was very easy, and the holes are hidden by it. No big deal, as I put screws in the holes to plug them.

It was a very easy mod...and real improvement to the trailer.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks

I am planning to do the ones in the Rear Slide as well as the Bunk area or do you suggest the entire TT.???

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I just did the sleeping area. I like the option of having blinds down, and adjusting the light level. I like it dark when I sleep.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I changed all of mine for day/night shades from camping world they look and work great though a little pricey.

Jim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I guess you guys must have metal mini-blinds -- is that right? If replacing, I would steer away from the cellulose accordion-style opaque ones. Those come standard in the 5 and are kind of a pain. They look nice enough and don't make noise, but they are hard to get up and down because the pleats don't always fold the way they are supposed to. Eventually I will replace mine with something a little more higher quality. For now, they are ok, but I wouldn't want to insall this type as a new replacement.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey vdub, I bet a bunch of folks can send you our Metal blinds if you consider that an upgrade


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Nope, that's not an upgrade. I think I'll go for the day/night things.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

...or you could always go with some aluminum foil! I hear it's 'room darkening'.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ha! Certainly used that in Alaska. If going up there in the summer, I would certainly have some aluminum foil with me.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Not only is it room darkening, but it helps reflect the energy waves from the mother ship.....at least that's what a woman was trying to tell our engine company on a call last week.









You really can't make this stuff up!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tim,

I bet you hear them all!

BTW, thanks for what you do.

Mark


----------



## lmcalahan (Nov 17, 2004)

chetlenox said:


> The only ones I've swapped out are the kids bunk-bed window blinds. We put in the very inexpensive (purchased at Fred Meyer) pull-down blackout shades. They installed very easily and roll up nicely into the valence cover. They have the following advantages:
> 
> 1) Much quieter, my kids (2 and 4) roll around all night and kept wacking the blinds.
> 
> ...










Hey there, we are interested in swapping our bunk bed blinds also. What is Fred Meyer? We live in Alabama and need something sturdy for our 2 girls 17 months ( when she is ready to move to bunk bed) and 10 year old. Please help. And how are you mounting them?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Fred Meyer is owned by Kroger. It is a large grocery/hardware/home furnishings/clothing/jewelry/etc. store. Some of them are so big you can't see the other end due to curvature of the Earth. Upscale Wally-world.

I'm sure you have a Fred Meyer analogue of some sort.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

We had curtains made for the bunk windows and the queen slide windows. Made of heavy white fabric with fancy trim that goes with the wall paper border. They slide on a regular curtain rod - easy to open/close, quiet, easy to clean, help insulate and they look great.
Fred


----------

